# Need help with turbo set up



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, I bought a 2004 GTO (automatic trans, car has 50k miles on it) a few months ago and am looking to install a turbo. I have never put boost onto a car (my 2006 Cobalt SS already had it installed) and need help with a range of things. Let me first explain my goals so I can be helped easier. I am going to run the turbo on the stock engine (I plan to fully build it later) so I am going to run at a realitively low boost (maybe 6-7 psi) and want about 500-550 horsepower. I know turbos can do well over that but it is all I need for now, and i do not want to comprimise the stock engine. I already know where I will get it dyno tuned after the install.
1.First off what I plan to do is buy a STS single turbo universal kit. Is this a good idea? Will the single be sufficient or should I go twin turbo kit? I want the turbo rear mounted for various reasons, mostly because it is an easier install.
2. If I buy this kit Squires Turbo Systems - Universal what will I need that is not included in it. I need to know anything else I would need ranging from different fuel injectors, better fuel pump, intercooler, or anything that will need to be upgraded. Brands I should get would be great to know.
3. Should I cam it with a good boost cam, or is it not necessary until higher horsepower?
4. How hard will it be to install? Time it will take? I have myself and two other people helping me and we have all the tools needed. 
5. I would like a nice boost controller, a screen would be nice but isn't absolutely necessary. 
5. Anything else you think I should know would be helpful!! I am looking forward to this project and learning a lot about the car. I will upload pics with the finished product.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Either buy a turbo kit that is made for the GTO or fab the whole kit from scratch. The universal kits are more PITA then you can belive and don't save enough $ to be worth the headaches.


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> Either buy a turbo kit that is made for the GTO or fab the whole kit from scratch. The universal kits are more PITA then you can belive and don't save enough $ to be worth the headaches.


Even a universal kit that is rear mounted? Seems with a rear mounted system the main problem with getting it to fit with your car is piping. And how would I build one from scratch? I would love to do it that way but I do not know what parts/brands to buy to get everything I would need :confused. Either kit or from scratch I would still want to replicate the sts build for a rear mounted turbo.


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

Buy a pro charger or a maggie.


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

george g said:


> Buy a pro charger or a maggie.


What do you think the benefit of a supercharger is over a turbo? Seems like everyone has a different opinion on this lol.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

my .02

Supercharger Pros: instant HP
Great Tourqe gains in the low RPM ranges
with resizing pulley sizes you can get almost any boost your looking for (larger crank pulley, smaller SC drive pulley) 
not very complicated (depending on the setup, most don't use the car oil or coolant)

Cons: Belt driven steals HP in all RPM ranges and gets worst at the high end. 
with my personal experiance, Superchargers don't last as long as turbos (i would need help with this)

Turbo Pros: uses exhaust to power, so it frees up HP in the mid to high RPM ranges, seems like turbos have a longer life (only if taken care of properly), can be set up in many differant ways to combat turbo lag.

Cons: uses same engine oil for lube and cooling (can be very complicated)
turbo lag reduces the low end torque (unless useing duel seqencal turbos)
once installed, if you want more boost later, the turbos most often need to be swaped to bigger turbos wich hurts low end
lots of piping under the hood!!! since it uses both intake and exhaust

again, i've only messed with both on small cars like inline 4s... back in my Honda days... ok i'm ashamed now


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

1fstGTO23 said:


> What do you think the benefit of a supercharger is over a turbo? Seems like everyone has a different opinion on this lol.


Ease of installation and complete kits,sts sells a kit for the gto but needs some upgrades for it to be reliable.


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

motoristx thanks for the info! I like the idea of a turbo. Not only does it have the benefits you are talking about but you can build your own kit for a lot less than a supercharger it seems! The cheapest supercharger I have seen is like 6 grand! I mean I have six grand I could spend, but if I can spend less for the same horsepower I don't see why I wouldn't.


----------



## jtothefletch (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's my take...

SCs are expensive and I don't really like the sound. I had one in an 07 Grand Prix and it was ok. I know it's not meant to be a beast but honestly, my turbocharged 87 Grand National was sooooo much cooler. Nothing beats the whistle of a turbo to grab some attention. Sometimes it's the wrong type of attention (from The Man) but I'd go with a turbo. The complexity is a factor but my vote is for a turbo set at about 12 lbs... Lol.


----------



## tyty (Aug 21, 2010)

also the supercharger is less fuel efficient


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

tyty said:


> also the supercharger is less fuel efficient


A Maggie gets about the same or better gas mileage as a stock GTO in 'normal' driving. Turbos and superchargers fuel efficiency both decrease drastically under racing conditions because both of them have the ability to consume additional fuel while they're producing that additional horsepower.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

i would suggest take the 6 grand you said you had to spend and completly redo your motor befor you put anything on it. (turbo)


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

740tank said:


> i would suggest take the 6 grand you said you had to spend and completly redo your motor befor you put anything on it. (turbo)


What all should I do to the motor?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think he's talking about doing a general rebuild rather than just slapping a turbo (or twin turbo) on a motor with 50000 miles...........


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

HP11 said:


> I think he's talking about doing a general rebuild rather than just slapping a turbo (or twin turbo) on a motor with 50000 miles...........


Idk I think he means to do a full build of the internals so the engine can easily handle boost on a daily basis. Would be a rebuild too lol I just don't know the parts to get and all.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I know that kit can be had for a little over 4Gs, but when you finish with the upgrades to the kit it's going to be 5,500+. If you want to really use the power you're talking lots more. You're going to end up with what the car's worth just in upgrades.

I'm just trying to say maybe you should get what you can for the car and use the combined cash to just buy a car near what you're looking for. Even if you'd like to stick with the GTO, I see several boosted examples selling dirt cheap.


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mike_V said:


> I know that kit can be had for a little over 4Gs, but when you finish with the upgrades to the kit it's going to be 5,500+. If you want to really use the power you're talking lots more. You're going to end up with what the car's worth just in upgrades.
> 
> I'm just trying to say maybe you should get what you can for the car and use the combined cash to just buy a car near what you're looking for. Even if you'd like to stick with the GTO, I see several boosted examples selling dirt cheap.


Do you really think so? I got the car for a steal. 5 grand under the banks assesment. I figured I could invest ten altogether and have everything from the engine to the turbo set up brand new with no wear or tear from someone else running the car hard. I mean realistically who will not run their turbo GTO hard while it's in their possesion lol. I have had the car for about 4-5 months and after another 2-3 months I will have it paid off so I thought maybe this would be the way to go.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

If you have that little into it go for it. Do the turbo then see how it goes. Many are sending some serious power to the wheels and have had no problems. I bet you could get close to the HP you're looking for with nothing more than the kit with upgraded turbo and injectors.

I almost went with that same turbo system, but for the 05/06 years it was a mess. They were going to give me everything for $4,200 because I would have been one of the first few for the LS2s.


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mike_V said:


> If you have that little into it go for it. Do the turbo then see how it goes. Many are sending some serious power to the wheels and have had no problems. I bet you could get close to the HP you're looking for with nothing more than the kit with upgraded turbo and injectors.
> 
> I almost went with that same turbo system, but for the 05/06 years it was a mess. They were going to give me everything for $4,200 because I would have been one of the first few for the LS2s.


That's what I was thinking man. And if the engine does blow I can always rebuild it then. Do you think I should go with the kit or custom build a kit?

And that's awesome I would of jumped on that deal! Their intercooler itself is 1200


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

The setup for the 05/06 was not ideal. It really needed to be dual turbos. For the 04, I think it's an ideal solution. I'm more of a kit type - just because I like to make one call. Unless you can fab up everything on your own, I don't think the savings will be huge - and with the kit you know what you're getting and the results in advance.

I know I was working with a guy named Mike there, and he was really willing to work with me on price - a really nice guy too.


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mike_V said:


> The setup for the 05/06 was not ideal. It really needed to be dual turbos. For the 04, I think it's an ideal solution. I'm more of a kit type - just because I like to make one call. Unless you can fab up everything on your own, I don't think the savings will be huge - and with the kit you know what you're getting and the results in advance.
> 
> I know I was working with a guy named Mike there, and he was really willing to work with me on price - a really nice guy too.


They will work with you on the price? That's awesome :lol:. What you think I could get the kit for? I don't think I would buy the intercooler from them 1200 is just outrageous when you can buy an intercooler for 300. I can also get the injectors cheaper and I have a friend who will sell me a sct flash tuner for 185. I wouldn't need the meth kit till I build the motor.

And what about their universal kit? It's only 2k! The only thing I would need is to get a shop to bend and install the piping for me.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

1fstGTO23 said:


> They will work with you on the price? That's awesome :lol:. What you think I could get the kit for? I don't think I would buy the intercooler from them 1200 is just outrageous when you can buy an intercooler for 300. I can also get the injectors cheaper and I have a friend who will sell me a sct flash tuner for 185. I wouldn't need the meth kit till I build the motor.
> 
> And what about their universal kit? It's only 2k! The only thing I would need is to get a shop to bend and install the piping for me.


the intercooler is very important. dont go cheap, if the air cant go threw you produce no hp. i wouldnt suggest a flash tune with the turbo set up. Go with a real tune in a shop. And you need the meth kit with any motor especialy the old one that you have. It really keeps your motor cool under boost (very inportant) plus youll pick up around 30 hp with it. good luck with the build. if you wanna do some good without going deep into your pockets get new valve springs. and not the ls6 springs they suck. get some good behive springs. good luck with the build...


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

740tank said:


> the intercooler is very important. dont go cheap, if the air cant go threw you produce no hp. i wouldnt suggest a flash tune with the turbo set up. Go with a real tune in a shop. And you need the meth kit with any motor especialy the old one that you have. It really keeps your motor cool under boost (very inportant) plus youll pick up around 30 hp with it. good luck with the build. if you wanna do some good without going deep into your pockets get new valve springs. and not the ls6 springs they suck. get some good behive springs. good luck with the build...


So there is no intercooler that works great that is cheaper than 1200 bucks? lol. And yeah i was wondering about that. I heard you need the handheld for the shop to do a dyno tune so that you can have more tunes stored on the handheld. Is that true? I was defninitely planning on a dyno tune. And is the meth kit necessary when I'll only be doing about 6-7psi and 500-550 hp? Plus I thought meth kits were 400 bucks not 700. It's not really about not paying a lot of money it's more about not paying too much for parts that should cost less.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

1fstGTO23 said:


> So there is no intercooler that works great that is cheaper than 1200 bucks? lol. And yeah i was wondering about that. I heard you need the handheld for the shop to do a dyno tune so that you can have more tunes stored on the handheld. Is that true? I was defninitely planning on a dyno tune. And is the meth kit necessary when I'll only be doing about 6-7psi and 500-550 hp? Plus I thought meth kits were 400 bucks not 700. It's not really about not paying a lot of money it's more about not paying too much for parts that should cost less.


sure there is but you get what you pay for. I laid down close to 2k for my intercooler (HKS). And as far as the meth kit goes your right there only 400$. but I would strongly suggest putting one on even at 7 psi. your only going to help your motor in the long run, so why not do it?


----------



## tyty (Aug 21, 2010)

i agree with 740tank dont skimp out on an important part like the intercooler. if it fails then you end up paying more to rebuild what broke plus a new intercooler, not worth it imo.


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

740tank said:


> sure there is but you get what you pay for. I laid down close to 2k for my intercooler (HKS). And as far as the meth kit goes your right there only 400$. but I would strongly suggest putting one on even at 7 psi. your only going to help your motor in the long run, so why not do it?


Yeah I agree. But from what I have been able to gather a $400-500 intercooler is more than enough as long as it is thick enough. Being a rear mounted turbo it's going to stay much cooler anyways too. And for what i am planning it should be fine. I have read your posts on what you have in your car and your plan to have the fastest GTO so it's understandable you will have parts capable of higher performance than most. And yeah I agree I will be getting the meth kit. Hear is another question. I am getting the gator pod and I know I will get the boost gauge but should I get a mass air flow sensor for the other gauge? What's best for a turbo?


----------

